# Has anyone else responded worse on short protocol?



## Frindabelle

My first cycle on long protocol was 
Down regging with burserlin, stimming with 75ml and 150ml Menopur on alternate days
we had in total 3 progress scans, 21 follicles 9 eggs 7 fertilised they grew to 2 cell and 4 cell on a 2 day transfer -BFN

second cycle was Short protocol on

150ml Menopur a day in total we had 2 progress scans, 11 follicles,4 eggs and 3 fertilised-BFN

I though short protocol was supposed to help get more eggs?
I'm so confused about it


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

I've only ever done long protocol so have no experience of short but wondered why you were advised to do short protocol this time ?  Short protocol is usually recommended for ladies with high FSH levels, often older women and those who've had poor response on previous cycles.

I'm not sure how old you are or what your hormone levels are but if you got 21 follicles and 9 eggs then that's a good response.

I can understand you feeling a bit disheartened with doing the short protocol and only get 4 eggs from 11 follicles but what did your clinic advise about your response this time ?

The main thing is that it's quality over quantity and although you got 4 eggs, the fertilisation rate was good.

Sorry can't offer much more help but I would discuss your concerns with consultant at your follow up appointment.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Frindabelle

Thanks hun, I'm 29. 
What they said was the embryo's left over from the Long protocol were arresting on day 3 pretty much so I 'think' they thought they'd over down regged me so the quality wasn't brill. 
But I've just has the same outcome on Short protocol, by the time i got to the clinic on ET day I was lucky that one of them had changed to a 4 cell from a 3, they said they were good quality.
Just feel a bit lost, trying to find answers I guess.


----------



## Jumanji

Hi Frindabelle - you are not alone.  I have read of at least one other lady on this site (sobroody) who responds worse on the SP.  It just goes to show how individual everyone is.  I know you are feeling disappointed right now but, as Minxy says, your response really wasn't bad and your fertilisation rate was excellent.  Next round, hopefully, you'll be on a protocol which suits you better.  Do remember, it really is quality over quantity every time!


----------



## Nordickat

Hi Frindabelle,
I've done both long and short and had high and lower egg numbers. My last 3 short protocols were exactly the same dosage wise but with very different egg numbers. Apparently 10 ish eggs is optimum.

Long #1 12 eggs
Long #2 19 eggs (moderate OHSS)
Short #1 22 eggs (mild OHSS)
Short #2 24 eggs
Short #3 11 eggs

There is every chance that next time you'll perfect egg numbers and a sticky embie. They have more info now so will be able to find the optimum treatment next time.  

Katxxx


----------



## kitten77

hi hun

i think i do!!! 

i had long first time (gotta remember now!) i think i got 6 eggs, 4 fertilised and 3 were 10 out of 10 quality (one put back 2 frozen and 2 fet) - all BFN

2nd long - 4 eggs, 2 fertilised good quality

3rd short - 4 eggs, 2 fertilised bad quaility

to be honest i think it depends on the person, the motnh, the chill in the air!!! what i mean is each cycle is different and slight things can aulter it! this is my personal view anyway, no 2 cycles are the same, just so happens that my short one was bad responding and bad embrys. 

so for my next one im on long again, and this time im gonna do everything i did on the first ever cycyle and see if that works!!!


----------



## Simpkins

I had a short protocol and got 22 eggs and only 6 fertilised, the eggs weren't very good quality so they've suggested that I have a long protocol next to improve the quality of the eggs!  Hope it works!


----------



## Trolley

Hi Frindabelle,

LP worked MUCH better for me.

Some girls on here warned me off the SP but I took the Consultant's advice and got much fewer eggs of a lesser quality.

Hope that helps

T


----------



## babycakes99

Hi

I found my response on the SP much the same as the LP, despite my menopur being increased on the SP. Clinic said it is just that way with some women.    

I only had 1 egg good enough for ICSI, others too immature, but this may have been down to the doing last injection early in order to prevent early ovulation again. Luckily that one lovely egg was all it needed!


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

I had awful response to sp 1 yes you read it right 1 follie im devastated and now im worring it will be the same again on LP i definatly would never do sp again   my tx was cancelled last week 

R    xxx


----------



## Trolley

Ratsy don't give up hope - LP is hugely better so I am sure you will find you get better results this time honey :0)

T


----------



## Brooke50

Hi Frindabelle,

I did 2 long protocols and our third IVF attempt, I did a short protocol. 

Basically, on the short protocol, I got less eggs but they were definitely better quality. I think on the long protocols, too many eggs developed quickly and the quality was probably not as good. 

Remember you only need one or two good ones. 

I got pregnant on the short protocol - longer stimulation cycle, my hormones were more even and I felt miles better on it. 

Brooke xx


----------

